# NBA media day in photos



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

if everyone is wondering about the spurs jersey, its the jersey they will be wearing on preseason games in france.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

You can see that A.I. knows the Sixers are gonna suck this year. lol

His face says it all.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

shaun livingston is looking gay lol


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

uh oh, we just lost shaun to the dark side. not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Some high-quality hair on Mike Miller right there...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

just because i didn't realize he was traded to the bucks..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

off with the corn rows for JO. the corn row era is starting to slowly die.. well besides stephen jackson.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

say what you will about Mo Pete.. hmmmm.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mohawk tyson? thats so the 70's!



















all together now for the NO Hornets.. "awwwwwwwwwwwwwww"


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Those ole' school Golden State jerseys are pimp.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

tyson's got a mohawk creeping up there.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

where are the bowls?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wow, those Hornets ones are hilarious...


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

the-asdf-man said:


> where are the bowls?



















EDIT: NM, you're right, I was thinking of training camp, wasn't Bulls media day today?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


>


big ben looks as though his been in a bulls uniform for years..


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I think Ben Looks weird wearing a Bulls Uniform


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

mr.ankle20 said:


> I think Ben Looks weird wearing a Bulls Uniform


i could think of alot more other uniforms he'd look alot worse in.. haha.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

terrible news.
sweetney hasn't lost a pound.
just terrible.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

paxman said:


> terrible news.
> sweetney hasn't lost a pound.
> just terrible.


well thank goodness we have wallace, what a beast!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

is it just me or does he look very very bizarre? something about him just doesn't look right, from the proportions of his body and his face.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> well thank goodness we have wallace, what a beast!


wallace is as good a post scorer as earl boykins.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

paxman said:


> wallace is as good a post scorer as earl boykins.


atleast he'll pound someone on the defensive end, instead of cushioning the blow with his marshmellow as sweets would do.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Tyrus looked better with #32, same with Thabo and #20. Looked like a more natural fit on them during the summer league games. 

That #24 just doesn't seem right on Tyrus... reminds me too much of Cartwright I guess. :biggrin:

I wonder if Thabo will be "The One" to break the curse of #2? If Thabo can't, nobody can.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

is it just me or have TT been slacking off since rookie try outs and summer league games? his looks majorily deflated?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> Those ole' school Golden State jerseys are pimp.


Totally

I bought a JRich ole school Golden State Jersey off EBay for like $20

Cha Ching !

BTW Tyson looks like he could use some soul glo


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> is it just me or does he look very very bizarre? something about him just doesn't look right, from the proportions of his body and his face.


Yeah, disfigured, maybe he used steroids


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> is it just me or have TT been slacking off since rookie try outs and summer league games? his looks majorily deflated?


Yeah it does, but even little Ben looks like he's been slacking off in the weight room when he's standing next to Big Ben. I guess Gordon thinks less weights + more pilates will do more for his game? :whoknows:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Chill son

I like the pic with the 2 Bens


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


 :nonono:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> is it just me or have TT been slacking off since rookie try outs and summer league games? his looks majorily deflated?


tyrus always looked like that.
but he's a hard worker because he says so.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

photographer: flex for the camera trevo ariza!

ariza: errr.. do i have to? flex what??


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


>


It looks like a mug shot being taken for Fat Jail after Sweets was caught with his hand behind the counter at the local Krispy Kreme while the store attendant was unloading the Semi out the back that had just bought in Sweet's new stash













Kirk : Noc ! That stinks !

Noc : Fujikapesta ! Oh my eyes are burning


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

did ty and al work out together in the summer time? whats up with the mo hawks?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I think Kirk is the only white guy in the NBA with a tattoo


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> did ty and al work out together in the summer time? whats up with the mo hawks?


As far as I know, Chad Johnson WR for the Bengals started it. Or that dude from Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

SALO said:


> As far as I know, Chad Johnson WR for the Bengals started it. Or that dude from Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

paxman said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I think Kirk is the only white guy in the NBA with a tattoo


noc has a tattoo..

plenty white guys in the nba has tatoos..



















there are plenty.. the list goes on.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

They couldn't be worse than Kirk's though could they.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/84/full.getty-72035471lm018_hornetsmedia_7_52_25_pm.jpg



I think we just found the reason why he can't catch.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>



iverson looks like a little wet dog lol.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>


who is that white guy haha. not morrison


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>



dude those shoes on mike james look pimp. and his head looks funny on the last pic it looks like it shrunk or something


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> just because i didn't realize he was traded to the bucks..



boguts shoes r pimp too


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> who is that white guy haha. not morrison


 Walter Herrmann


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>



is mike sweetney being arrested or something haha


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> is it just me or does he look very very bizarre? something about him just doesn't look right, from the proportions of his body and his face.



hes the biggest elf ive ever seen lol haha


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> did ty and al work out together in the summer time? whats up with the mo hawks?



there copying chad johnson. wat a bunch of posers


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Greatest. pic. ever. 

:worship:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

SALO said:


> Greatest. pic. ever.
> 
> :worship:


 :laugh: That's great...


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

well done dream hakeem


----------



## WarriorsGM (Sep 21, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> noc has a tattoo..
> 
> plenty white guys in the nba has tatoos..
> 
> ...


HEY ******* ARAJOU IS NOT WHITE


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

WarriorsGM said:


> HEY ******* ARAJOU IS NOT WHITE


hey STARS, his name is araujo


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone else think that Iverson is starting to show his age?


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

HINrichPolice said:


> Anyone else think that Iverson is starting to show his age?


A little bit.

He DOES still kind of look like a little wet chihuahua, though.

--------------------------------

Going through the thread as a whole, Media Day is always that last lighthearted (?) moment before the very serious work of preparing for the season begins.

What were the Hornets thinking with those googly-eyed portraits of their men hugging the (not being very well received) new NBA balls as though they were teddy bears? Those look more like "WIN A DREAM DATE WITH THE HORNETS!!!" crap you'd see on the cover of, say, _Tiger Beat_ or whatever (oooh I feel a Photoshop coming on ... )










Methinks he's going to handcuff many people this season.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

WarriorsGM said:


> HEY ******* ARAJOU IS NOT WHITE


hey ******* and to everyone else who was offended that i was politically incorrect, i apologize and say sorry to you all. just remember the fact that you pigeon hole people as white, black, yellow or any other colour makes you just as incorrect..

(hands you a tissue)


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Darko is ready to play! With something, or someone.... :uhoh:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> nah mike bibby. hes a [edit]. lol


Now, imagine how many people you just offended by making that statement.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


:jawdrop:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Did the Capt. grow a few inches?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

GB said:


> Did the Capt. grow a few inches?


It's pretty much a fact that Big Ben is more like 6'7 than 6'9, at least that's what everyone keeps saying, and from this picture it looks about right.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I think Kirk is the only white guy in the NBA with a tattoo


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Mike Bibby's ethnicity is black. His father was born in one of the Carolina's & his mother is from Trinidad as I recall.

I just wanted to point out that the edited comment was completely unfounded, let alone racist.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Mike Bibby's ethnicity is black. His father was born in one of the Carolina's


Hmmmm.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

holy ****


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Dale


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

GB said:


> Dale


 Ouch. Someone should have stepped in and said 'no, this is a bad idea.' This picture isn't going to go away soon.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

My favorite things:

(1) Garnett's shoes are awesome. I really think those might be the coolest basketball shoes I've ever seen. 

(2) Did someone photoshop this or is does Detroit need to fire their photographer for gross insensitivity to the fans:










(3) How many times do you guys need to be told, you can't play with 2 balls. And trying to smush them together into some kind of super-ball that you can both shoot at once won't work either:


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Also, as one of their fan-friendly activities during games, the Grizzlies will be asking fans to match baby pictures to the team's current players.

Can anyone guess this one:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Also, as one of their fan-friendly activities during games, the team will be asking fans to match baby pictures to the team's current players.
> 
> Can anyone guess this one:


He's not a Bull, but that little guy looks like Chris Kaman ...


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

soonerterp said:


> He's not a Bull, but that little guy looks like Chris Kaman ...


I just made a very important edit to my post.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> I just made a very important edit to my post.


Duly noted.

My final guess with no lifeline: Mike Miller.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Also, as one of their fan-friendly activities during games, the Grizzlies will be asking fans to match baby pictures to the team's current players.
> 
> Can anyone guess this one:



Rudy Gay?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>


whos is that weirdo


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> whos is that weirdo


oh thats just Viktor Khryapa


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

what is up with their new shiny black shirts?? just bring back the white polo shirts.. no need for you guys to act all hip!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

nybullsfan said:


> oh thats just Viktor Khryapa


i thought kryhapa was like some andre kirelinko type guy in terms of bodywise. like long and lanky kind


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Also, as one of their fan-friendly activities during games, the Grizzlies will be asking fans to match baby pictures to the team's current players.
> 
> Can anyone guess this one:



That can't NOT be Brian Cardinal. It just completes his entire persona.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> what is up with their new shiny black shirts?? just bring back the white polo shirts.. no need for you guys to act all hip!


wow. in 2-3 years even the baldness will be something skiles and pax have in common.
these 2 need to move to establish residence in massachussets and get it over already


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

This picture is almost more fun for me than seeing Ben Wallace in a Bulls uniform.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> This picture is almost more fun for me than seeing Ben Wallace in a Bulls uniform.


its sweet how they left a little space between rasheed and prince in memory of big ben. awwwwww... those sweet pistons.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmm Battier is listed at 6'8 but seems to be taller than T-Mac

Then thiers talk about tmac being taller than 6'8

What does that make Battier!??!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

battier looks like hes 6'9 and mcgrady looks 6'7


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

that pistons pictures is too funny. but if they wanted to send a message to the 
front office, they should have taken it all the way


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Look how thick Yao's legs are compared to the rest of them... :eek8:


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

SALO said:


> Look how thick Yao's legs are compared to the rest of them... :eek8:


wow that's almost as big as ben's arms.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

boguts shoes r pretty nice and miike james


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The guy I really wanted us to get in the draft, Andrea Bargnani wearing the new Raptors jersey, which is pretty cool:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

And the award for "photo taken at the wrong time" goes to:

Brandon Roy.


















There's maybe one thing more surprising than Tyson with a mini-mohawk: that he can actually hold a ball without it slipping out of his hands. 

Also, something that's not surprising: he hasn't gained an ounce of muscle this entire time. I'm glad he's gone. He was a walking turnover, and Big Ben will take care of business better than Tyson ever could have dreamed of.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

What are they trying to do, pop the balls?

(is it just me, or did that sound wrong? :biggrin

And the photo for "the expression says it all" goes to:









It's another sinking ship. No way to avoid it, I guess.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Not a media day photo - but it has an interesting perspective:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LegoHat said:


> The guy I really wanted us to get in the draft, Andrea Bargnani wearing the new Raptors jersey, which is pretty cool:


Yep, I'm a big Thomas fan but I would to have loved getting Bargnani also.

More atheletic than both Dirk & Pau and a better shooter than Pau.

He's gonna be a beast.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> What are they trying to do, pop the balls?
> 
> (is it just me, or did that sound wrong? :biggrin


It's a survivor-like challange. Whichever one gives up or drops the ball first can only shoot half as many shots as the winner. Word is they're both still at it. It's a battle of wills I tell ya!


----------

